# A Restore Question



## abodybrad (Dec 3, 2008)

]hey everyone i am new on here i post about a week ago about my 1968 gto

my dad left it to me i did what you guys said and in started right sitting for 10 years now Thats Ponitac Exictment 

The car is 1968 gto green with hood tach 4 speed with air tilt hideaways and posi i have the build sheet and window sticker it has 80,000 orignal miles

the cars is complete oringal but i want to have someone finish and fix these problems 


paint sitting in garage lot of spots in it 

rear bumper needs to be put on wired up

sill plates 

hood tach not working or rally clock 

needs radio atenna 

dash pad is bad want nos one 

front winshiled trim and wiper blades 

left quarter re paint

but i want to no where to take this car i live in missouri i am getting money in march i can have the car transported but i want it safe it alot of little stuff but i want to keeps this car for my kids one: day


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish you were closer to Wisconsin, I'd love to put your dad's GTO together for your and your kids! :cheers


----------



## abodybrad (Dec 3, 2008)

my feeling on it i can transport it for sure i am trying to upload pics but it wont let i have 40 cars he left and basement full of nos parts thanks rukee maybe we can work sometihng out in march


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

sign up at Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket and upload your pictures there. They have no size or # limit and it's free so you should have no problems. Then just link to them from here.


----------

